# 2 successful new toys!



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

*2 successful new toys! Review and pictures*

Just bought Lolly 2 new toys which she loves. The first one is a Kong Wubba in pink cammo. She loves the fleecy one they have in the vets so thought I'd buy her one. It squeeks, which she is just about able to do herself but not very often  I always know if she loves something as she takes herself off to her favourite step to play/love it

















The second one is a Hide and Treat ball. I've been looking at these sorts of toys for a while and was going to buy the kong one but it's so big  I decided I liked this one as it says it's suitable for hard floors and easy to clean  I've just put Lolly's lunch in it and after being shown what to do, soon got the hang of it. It's got 3 different settings to make it more or less challenging which I also like. Lolly has it on easy setting at the mo. It was a little bit more expensive than the kong one at £16.99  but fingers crossed it lasts well (shh don't tell hubbie how much it was!!! )


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo also loved Kong Wubbas when she was little although nowadays she would probably eat the whole thing in half a day!

Is that treat ball rubbery or hard plastic?

I had a red buster cube which is hard plastic and drove us nuts when being pushed around on the slate floor. A rubbery treat ball suitable for hard floors would be great.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mandy - it's plastic but with a rubbery feel if that makes sense. It doesn't make much noise when being rolled around. ooh just looked on the website and seen that it's dishwasher safe too.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Mandy - it's plastic but with a rubbery feel if that makes sense. It doesn't make much noise when being rolled around. ooh just looked on the website and seen that it's dishwasher safe too.


OK so credit card out again for a treat ball (and a les poochs brush and easidri towel). There was a time when I might have brought myself something to wear but all my spendies now seems to go on dog stuff and bones. I went shopping today and was delighted to find that Morrisons had a pack of lamb ribs at 50p for 500g - a bargain as that's just 10p a meal!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Will give those toys a try myself as Poppy is bored of her current ones and goes sock hunting most days now! 



> I went shopping today and was delighted to find that Morrisons had a pack of lamb ribs at 50p for 500g - a bargain as that's just 10p a meal!!!!!!!!


Mandy - do you just give Flo a rib instead of a meal? Can I give this to Poppy at 18 weeks as an occasional treat?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> Mandy - do you just give Flo a rib instead of a meal? Can I give this to Poppy at 18 weeks as an occasional treat?


Yep I give a rib as a meal but only one (which doesn't weigh as much as a 100g NI meal) as lamb is quite fatty and higher in calories. I also give it frozen so it lasts longer. The spring lamb ribs are really soft so I imagine they would be OK for Poppy though I never gave Flo bones at that age as I didn't get into raw feeding and barf till quite recently.

Let's consult the experts - Kendal/Wilfiboy/Dylansmum/JD - Are bones like chicken wings and lamb ribs OK for an 18 week old puppy???


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

As far as I know they are ok, but if the pup is on barf you have to be careful that the ratio of bones doesn't get too high as that can cause constipation. But the calcium from the bones is great for pups.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah lambe ribs are fine, i have a photo that i cant find of Echo with a rack or ribs in her mouth wanting up on the couch, but i think its on my old laptop that isnt working propperly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! such cute pics!!! the kong wubba is one of lady's favs too, she has two of them


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice new toys. I just had a spend up on some toys, most of which seem successful. But Millies favourite toy of the moment is an empty plastic tub that was home to mini chocolate swiss rolls ! 
Janet, love the thumb, nicely gelled


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

A treat ball that doesn't make a noise - thats clever, Eddie loves his but its hard plastic and makes a racket! 

And he has now figured out that if he takes it into his dog cage and smashes it into a corner he gets more treats!!! Great for Eddie but more noise for us


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i found that treat ball for £9 on ebay incase anyone is interested, also the Creator has a couple of videos on you tube about them. just type the name into you tube. 


lol any new product i hear about i always you tube it for a visual revue


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know the thread has gone back to toys.... mine have had chicken wings from little puppies, they have one a day for tea and then my "version" of NI in the morning the Barf book I read said to feed chicken wings and or carcus etc everyday x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Karen - glad you posted this. Just given Poppy (17 weeks) her first chicken wing for tea. Took about 10 mins to polish off the whole thing - then she came back to see if there were any seconds!I was a bit worried her baby teeth wouldn't cope, but no worries there. Definitely going to move her on to Natures Instinct now.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Karen - glad you posted this. Just given Poppy (17 weeks) her first chicken wing for tea. Took about 10 mins to polish off the whole thing - then she came back to see if there were any seconds!I was a bit worried her baby teeth wouldn't cope, but no worries there. Definitely going to move her on to Natures Instinct now.


hehe they do love their wings.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes the Kong Wubbas... we have 4 at last count ...much loved by all mine


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Will give those toys a try myself as Poppy is bored of her current ones and goes sock hunting most days now! QUOTE]
> 
> I was reading an article about cockapoos and toys (i'm sure it the same for all breeds) but they said it's a great idea to switch toys around take them away give them a wash put them up somewhere out of site and smell and then reproduce them a couple of weeks later and they seem to love it and never get bored.
> Harley loves the balls you fill with treats having said that I have to make the bits a bit bigger so its harder to get them out- he has got quite quick at emptying it otherwise!roud:
> Tomorrow, oops today just seen it 2.12am (no not sleeping well again!) I will photograph Harleys favourite toy .......well one of many!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Mez-UK said:


> MichelleE said:
> 
> 
> > Will give those toys a try myself as Poppy is bored of her current ones and goes sock hunting most days now! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> Mez-UK said:
> 
> 
> > no dont should have all their toys at the desposel at all times, you should har like 3 or 4 max out for them and the rest in a cupbord somehere, put them on rotation, and try and keep the toy they love the most for speatal training if needed.
> ...


----------

